# Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

					Auch in diesem Jahr veranstaltet Amazon einen Cyber Monday mit vielen tollen Blitzangeboten. Der Startschuss fällt heute um 9 Uhr. Die besten Produkte haben wir jetzt schon für Sie aufgelistet.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*


----------



## Steff456 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Auf die Samsung 830 haben aber einige gewartet.. habe direkt geklickt und bin auf Warteposition 500+


----------



## Malkolm (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

OMG. Es hat genau 11Sekunden (!!) gedauert, bis alle Samsung 830er (256GB) reserviert waren...


----------



## Klarostorix (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Na der Rabatt ist den Stress nicht wert meiner Meinung nach. Ich hätte eine gehabt, aber für den Preis? Nee... Für 120 hätte ich eine genommen...


----------



## NeRo1987 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Hallo PCGH, ich kapier das irgendwie nicht, wenn ich auf euren Link klicke lande ich auf der Cyber Monday Seite,
ich möchte jedoch zum gewünschten Produkt direkt springen können? 

Auch AUF der Cyber Monday Seite ist kein Verweis auf die entsprechenden Produkte...


----------



## Elloco (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Na der Rabatt ist den Stress nicht wert meiner Meinung nach. Ich hätte eine gehabt, aber für den Preis? Nee... Für 120 hätte ich eine genommen...


Stimmt...dachte auch die gehen auf 130€, mindestens. Aber 144€! Soviel wird die nächsten Monat Online maximal kosten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH, ich kapier das irgendwie nicht, wenn ich auf euren Link klicke lande ich auf der Cyber Monday Seite,
> ich möchte jedoch zum gewünschten Produkt direkt springen können?
> 
> Auch AUF der Cyber Monday Seite ist kein Verweis auf die entsprechenden Produkte...


 
Da können wir leider nichts für, denn Amazon gibt diese Sonderpreise nur im Rahmen des Cyber-Monday-Moduls - das extrem unübersichtlich ist.
Auf den jeweiligen Produktseiten sind nur die "normalen" Preise zu sehen.


----------



## facehugger (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



Elloco schrieb:


> Stimmt...dachte auch die gehen auf 130€, mindestens. Aber 144€! Soviel wird die nächsten Monat Online maximal kosten.


Stimmt, ein echter Schnapper sieht anders aus...

Gruß


----------



## NeRo1987 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da können wir leider nichts für, denn Amazon gibt diese Sonderpreise nur im Rahmen des Cyber-Monday-Moduls - das extrem unübersichtlich ist.
> Auf den jeweiligen Produktseiten sind nur die "normalen" Preise zu sehen.


 
Und wo werden dann die einzelnen "Deals" angezeigt? Ich sehe nur Vergünstigungen für Musik etc.


----------



## dmxforever (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

War ja wirklich ein Witz mit der 830er. Vor knapp 3 Wochen stand sie noch bei 150,-, dann rauf auf 165,- und jetzt das Super-Schnäppchen mit 144,-.

Hätte ja auch noch lächerlicher ausgesehen, wenn 4 % statt den, auch jetzt etwas spärlichen, 13 % nachgelassen worden wäre.


----------



## Elloco (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Und wo werden dann die einzelnen "Deals" angezeigt? Ich sehe nur Vergünstigungen für Musik etc.


 hier rein
dann kannst durch switchen...aktive und kommende "Angebote"


----------



## Nemesis_AS (23. November 2012)

Hab mir die Samsung 830 geschnappt.

Wurde auch erst auf die Warteliste mit 500+ gesetzt, nach paar Minuten noch mal nachgeschaut und da hatte ich noch knapp 2 Minuten Zeit sie zu reservieren!
Natürlich gleich zugeschlagen, weil ich letztens bei den 149€ noch gezögert hatte. 
Egal wie hoch der Nachlass jetzt war, selbst für 160€ ist das noch ein akzeptabler Preis, finde ich.
Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf meine neue (und erste) SSD

MfG


----------



## NeRo1987 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Dankeschön! 

Übrigens zur Info, auch andere Shops bieten sogenannte "Black Friday" (WINTERSCHLUSSVERKAUF VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!  ) - Deals an!

siehe: Black Friday 2012 | Die besten Deals des Jahres!


----------



## dustyjerk (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



Malkolm schrieb:


> OMG. Es hat genau 11Sekunden (!!) gedauert, bis alle Samsung 830er (256GB) reserviert waren...


 
Dann hab ich wohl vorher geschafft auf "In den Warenkorb" zu klicken und mir eine zu schnappen (ohne Warteliste)!


----------



## Steff456 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Dann hab ich wohl vorher geschafft auf "In den Warenkorb" zu klicken und mir eine zu schnappen (ohne Warteliste)!


 
Hab eine noch in der Warteschlange bekommen.. also jeder der ca eine halbe Stunde nach Start des Angebots die wollte, hat sie auch bekommen.


----------



## robbe (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Heute leider nichts interressantes für mich. Eine HD7970 für 250€ wäre mal nicht schlecht, aber ich glaub da kann ich lange drauf warten.


----------



## Raz3r (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Eben PS3 Slim gekauft für 170€.  

Die war innerhalb 2min. komplett reserviert. 

EDIT: Meinte die Super Slim...


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Du meinst die Super Slim!


----------



## Raz3r (24. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du meinst die Super Slim!


 
Ja, genau sorry meinte die Super Slim. Brauchte halt nen Bluray-Player, und einer den ich mir holen wollte kostete 110€,
dann hatte ich das Angebot mit der PS3 gesehn und dachte nur "ok 60€ mehr dann haste ne PS3, Nimm ich xD".


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

ihr habt die steckdosen leiste mit dem lcd vertauscht.....


----------



## mannefix (24. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Ziemlich viel Schrott beim "Cybermonday" dabei. PCGH unkritisch: "tip" "tip" "tip".


----------



## Star Wars (24. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



mannefix schrieb:


> Ziemlich viel Schrott beim "Cybermonday" dabei. PCGH unkritisch: "tip" "tip" "tip".


 
Ja richtig, das Betrachten des Amazon-Sortiments erinnert unschwer an die vollgestopften Plastikmüllregale, kurz vor den Bezahlkassen bei KIK.
Plunder den kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## Original-80 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Bisher scheints mir als dass Amazon ihre Blitzangebote einfach für ein paar Tage im Umfang extrem ausgeweitet haben und das wars dann auch schon. Meint, ganz nette Preise aber wirkliche Schnäppchen Fehlanzeige. Gerade einfach mal den LG BP125 bei Geizhals durchgejagt (der ausverkauft ist) und siehe da, sogar mit Versand unterbietet Conrad den Preis um nen Euro. Von daher das einzige was mich preismäßig bisher gereizt hätte wäre das Kindle Fire, aber ich brauch kein Tablet und hoffe mal, dass die dasselbe ab Dienstag mit ihren Reader machen.


----------



## Vhailor (24. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Ich finde die Aktion bis dato super! Allerdings frag ich mich, warum zur Hölle man Head&Shoulders, Tee und son Müll in so einer Aktion anbieten muss 

Viel mehr Sinn macht es doch, wenn ich Produkte wie das Parrot Zik (hat sich meine Freundin just geholt) anbiete und am Ende dann auch wirklich 20-30 Euro unter dem marktüblichen Preis bin.


----------



## Keen (24. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Wollte eigentlich Civ V - Gods and Kings mir holen, hab´s aber irgendwie verpasst...aber wie schön, dass es heut auch als Download für 7,97 € angeboten wird


----------



## RRCRoady (25. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Hm... die Prozentangaben um wie viel der Artikel günstiger geworden ist bei den Blitzangeboten irritieren find ich ein bisschen. 
Der bezieht sich wohl auf die UVP. Wenn der Artikel vorher auch schon reduziert angeboten wurde, wird diese Preissenkung bei der Prozentangabe noch mit einberechnet.
Somit hat man bei den Blitzangeboten oft gar keinen so großen Nachlass wie es im ersten Moment scheint. Deswegen haben die bei den Blitzangeboten bestimmt auch den aktuellen normalen Preis nicht mehr eingeblendet.
Also vorher lieber mal den aktuellen Preis prüfen bevor man sich locken lässt


----------



## Keen (25. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



RRCRoady schrieb:


> Hm... die Prozentangaben um wie viel der Artikel günstiger geworden ist bei den Blitzangeboten irritieren find ich ein bisschen.
> Der bezieht sich wohl auf die UVP. Wenn der Artikel vorher auch schon reduziert angeboten wurde, wird diese Preissenkung bei der Prozentangabe noch mit einberechnet.
> Somit hat man bei den Blitzangeboten oft gar keinen so großen Nachlass wie es im ersten Moment scheint. Deswegen haben die bei den Blitzangeboten bestimmt auch den aktuellen normalen Preis nicht mehr eingeblendet.
> Also vorher lieber mal den aktuellen Preis prüfen bevor man sich locken lässt



Vergleichen lohnt eh immer wenn du mich fragst. Es gibt ja schließlich nicht nur Amazon 

Was die angebotenen Artikel angeht: Es gibt halt auch Leute, die neben Technik Krimskrams auch noch andere Sachen bei Amazon kaufen. Ich erinnere mal daran, wie Amazon angefangen hat.


----------



## Dolomedes (25. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Nicht das ich die Lise brauche weil ich lieber selber schaue ABER !

+ Danke fürs verlinken und Abtippen jeden Tag !!!


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Die bei Amazon suchen anscheinend völlig bekloppte, heute Abend kommt nen LG TV zu dem es bisher immer in einer Aktion
nen Blu Ray Player gratis gab, von der dreingabe keine Spur mehr.     ( dann könnten se ja mal 110€ runtergehen, klingt natürlich günstig gespart hat man gar nix! )


----------



## Klarostorix (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

externe 2TB-Platte 89€... Nix für mich... Die Technik-Rabatte sind iwie nicht so pralle, 15% nur auf die Seagate...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> externe 2TB-Platte 89€... Nix für mich... Die Technik-Rabatte sind iwie nicht so pralle, 15% nur auf die Seagate...


 
Pralle ist bislang nur das aktuelle Angebot: SSD830 128gb 69€ !!!!!


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Ich bin einer der Glücklichen. Habe das Angebot auch nur zufällig auf pcgh entdeckt. Bin echt glücklich.

Edit: Samsung 830 128 gb für 69€


----------



## Klarostorix (26. November 2012)

Die Samsung hab ich gleich eingepackt. Während meines Studentenjobs hatte ich eh nix besseres zu tun


----------



## robbe (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

So nen Mist, hab die SSD vor nem halben Jahr für den doppelten Preis gekauft. 53 Cent/GB ist wirklich Klasse. Ist noch garnicht lange her, als die 1€/GB Grenze durchbrochen wurde.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Also den LG 42LM640S gibts für den gleichen Preis auch bei redcoon (wers noch nicht kennt: Das ist die Seite, die mit billigen Schlampen neuerdings Werbung macht )


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Grade ist Skyrim im Angebot, für die PC Version 18,97€


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Über die Warteliste habe ich doch noch das 4teilige Silit Topfset bekommen.


----------



## JulianRecke (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Habe schon die ganze Zeit auf ein gutes Angebot gewartet, da hab ich die Samsung SSD auch mitgenommen...


----------



## ryzen1 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Amazon Y U STEALING ALL MY MONEY


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Hab ich mir auch irgendwie gedacht. Heute ist die Vita wieder im Angebot.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch irgendwie gedacht. Heute ist die Vita wieder im Angebot.


 
Aber ich hab die Samsung SSD verpasst. Dafür könnt ich mir jetz sowas von in den Arsch beißen


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Ich bezweifle, dass du dafür schnell genug bist. 
Wahrscheinlich kommt die SSD sowieso wieder im Lauf der Woche. Ein paar Artikel waren ja schon erneut im Angebot.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass du dafür schnell genug bist.
> Wahrscheinlich kommt die SSD sowieso wieder im Lauf der Woche. Ein paar Artikel waren ja schon erneut im Angebot.


 
Ja aber obs eben wieder die 128er ist. Letztens wars ja nur die 256er die im Angebot war oder? ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Ist jetzt die Größe doch wichtig? 
Ich hab letztes Jahr für meine noch 400€ gezahlt. Im Vergleich dazu ist jetzt fast alles günstig.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die Größe doch wichtig?
> Ich hab letztes Jahr für meine noch 400€ gezahlt. Im Vergleich dazu ist jetzt fast alles günstig.


 
Nja ich komm auch mit den kleinen zurecht. Mann muss nur wissen was man damit anstellt 

Aber irgendwo muss man sich auch grenzen setzen


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Trotz Platz 501 auf der Warteliste habe ich trotzdem noch eine Vita bekommen. 
So, jetzt müssten die nur noch ein MacBook Air in Aktion haben, da ich mein Notebook grade getötet habe.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Überrascht mich nicht, dass du zum Obst greifst


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Naheliegend, da ich schon iPhone und iPad habe, allerdings sind die Zenbooks auch nicht wirklich günstiger.


----------



## ryzen1 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Heute hol ich mir defenitiv die Hochleistungs LED Stirnlampe!


----------



## JayPy (28. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

@Redaktion
Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf "Hitman: Absolution - Professional Edition für PC" ??? Ich sehe da heute um 19.15 Uhr nur "Borderlands 2"...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*



JayPy schrieb:


> @Redaktion
> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf "Hitman: Absolution - Professional Edition für PC" ??? Ich sehe da heute um 19.15 Uhr nur "Borderlands 2"...


 
Wir bekommen die Liste direkt von Amazon ein paar Stunden vorher, damit wir die News machen können. Heute haben aber leider einige Sachen nicht gestimmt und es sind andere Produkte online. Es wurde nun alles aktualisiert und jetzt sollte alles passen.


----------



## Dartwurst (29. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Habe Gestern um 20:05 XCOM Enemy Unknown für 24,97€ erwischt. Da ich nicht gewillt bin mehr als 35€ für ein Spiel zu zahlen, hat mir die Aktion Zeit und Geld gespart. Von daher prima Aktion.


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Platz #1 auf der Warteliste für RDR Game of the Year (PS3)


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

Ich brauche sowas nicht, aber allen die kleine Jungen haben würde ich davon abraten:Hoppop 32130007 - Torro Töpfchen, fuchsia: Amazon.de: Baby und zwar deswegen "hohe Spritzschutz verhindert, dass auch bei Jungs nichts daneben geht."


----------



## Dartwurst (29. November 2012)

*AW: Cyber Monday startet heute um 9 Uhr - Die besten Tages-Deals in der Übersicht [Anzeige]*

@Turbosnake: Bei der Farbgestaltung auf den Bildern denke ich das ist für Mädchen.


----------

